# New UD matte shadows and new liquid liners!!!



## tricky (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are the new liquid liners:

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...ndFilter=50816

Acid Rain






Crash





Gash





Honey





Lucky





Oil Slick





Perversion





Radium





Revolver





Roach





Shattered





Smog





New matte eyeshadows:
http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...  =BSMMP-40314

ABC Gum





Chronic





Cult





Foxy





Illegal





Naked





Narcotic





Perversion





Purple Haze





Revolver





Secret Service 





Yeyo


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 17, 2007)

Ohhh I'm gonna have to check out those e/s.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2007)

Liquid Liner in Gash.  Niiiiiice.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2007)

Ohh - Thanx for posting.  I might look into the liquid liners, but the mattes don't look too exciting.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 17, 2007)

ooh those look so yummy and fun!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe UD is coming out with mattes


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeyo...haha is'nt that supposed to mean Cocaine? UD and their drug references...haha.


----------



## jenii (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, those look fantastic. O_O


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 18, 2007)

I love how they call the white one Yeyo.  For coke, it's supposed to be yayo with an "a", but yeah, we get it UD!!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Matte eyeshadows but I'll definitely be checking out those liners.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm really liking the liquid liners~


----------



## love_and_hate (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Yeyo...haha is'nt that supposed to mean Cocaine? UD and their drug references...haha._

 
Sure does. I saw it and was like HOLY SHIT! Can they do that? I mean, the subtle references like purple haze I understand.. but.. I dunno. I'm babbling lol


Kali


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 19, 2007)

purple haze is the name of a matte purple from mac too hmmm :\


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2007)

love the names! ABC Gum looks like an interesting color


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Yay! I love new UD products. I want a few of those liners. Can't wait to see them on the official site soon.


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

I want cult and illegal.  So much for not buying anymore makeup.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 25, 2007)

Ah! I forgot all about these- I'm going to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_purple haze is the name of a matte purple from mac too hmmm :\_

 
Purple Haze is also the name of a current metallic shade...
http://www.urbandecay.com/products/P...eEyeShadow.cfm


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder why they would do that. Are they going to replace the metallic shade? Maybe they will begin using less glitter/shimmer in their eyeshadows.

I went to the site to see if they would put the current liquid liners in the RIP section, but they have not. Why sell two different sets of liquid liners?


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I went to the site to see if they would put the current liquid liners in the RIP section, but they have not. Why sell two different sets of liquid liners?_

 
If I had to guess it's because the "new" liquid liners are still the same product as what's on the site, and that they're not launching these as a new product line but just advertising the repackaging and the new colors of the existing line.


I REALLY hope that all these new additions (and a few resurrections!) to UD's older product lines means they'll finally be bringing in some new (or previously discontinued!) shades for their lip gunk.  I love that stuff.  And if they really want to make my year, bring back the lipsticks!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 29, 2007)

omg acid rain eyeliner. i want.

and oil slick! daym


----------



## sigwing (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't get the link to lead me to anything at drugstore.com, can't find the mattes on that website or the UD website.  I hope they show up somewhere later!  I'd love to add a few to fill a vault with the several e/s's I have.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 29, 2007)

must .... buy ... alllll


----------



## tricky (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_I can't get the link to lead me to anything at drugstore.com, can't find the mattes on that website or the UD website.  I hope they show up somewhere later!  I'd love to add a few to fill a vault with the several e/s's I have._

 
very odd. they seemed to have removed the product previews from beauty.com.


----------



## sigwing (Jun 30, 2007)

damn!  but thanks for giving me something to keep watch for....cuz I want some of those things!  sounds like several here do!  thanks for spotting them!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 3, 2007)

does anyone know when these are hititng shelves or going to be on the UD website


----------



## tricky (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_does anyone know when these are hititng shelves or going to be on the UD website_

 
when they were still on beauty.com, it said they would be available on July 15th.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't see the "thank you" button anymore...so THANK YOU!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe they want to release them on the UD site first.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Yeyo...haha is'nt that supposed to mean Cocaine? UD and their drug references...haha._

 
haha and maui wowie. I LOL at their product names


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_haha and maui wowie. I LOL at their product names_

 
urb, like herb.
blunt
baked, half baked, twice baked are also references to being stoned.


----------



## ViVaMac (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_urb, like herb.
blunt
baked, half baked, twice baked are also references to being stoned._

 


Aaaah lol  Thanks to your "explication" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love their names


----------



## Brianne (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_urb, like herb.
blunt
baked, half baked, twice baked are also references to being stoned._

 
Mary Jane and Green Goddess too


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_when they were still on beauty.com, it said they would be available on July 15th._

 


ohh thats tomorrow, i hope they are released then!


----------



## Voz (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 

 
_Mary Jane and Green Goddess too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And uh...Chronic? Lol.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG.....thanks for this post. UD was my first love which is what explains my snick "Asphyxia". Asphyxia is the best lip gunk, lipstick, eyeliner, pleather pencil, and eyeshadow ever!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_ohh thats tomorrow, i hope they are released then!_

 






 its july 23rd and theyre not out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: i lied. theyre on the website. i wannnnnnnttt them so bad, but i just spent literally 500 bucks on makeup the past 2 weeks


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 24, 2007)

I wish they were up on the Urban Decay website.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't see them on the site *Love Always Ivy*!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I wish they were up on the Urban Decay website._

 
http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/MatteEyeshadow.cfm

:-D im sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/MatteEyeshadow.cfm

:-D im sneaky sneaky._

 
Thanks for sharing the link! I was begining to think they were never coming out.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh I gotcha! I was looking for the liners not the shadows. They look nice though.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

That aqua matte e/s is so beautiful!


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 6, 2007)

These sound so beautiful. I hope they release them in store soon, because I checked ULTA and Sephora and neither had the matte shades. It's also too bad they are coming out so close to the new  Matte shades in MAC. But I'm definitely going to buy Narcotic from UD> it looks incredible. Maybe some of you can swatch the liners, since I'm up in the air???


----------



## choseck (Aug 6, 2007)

has anyone tried any of the new matte shadows yet?  when i was at ulta over the weekend, i swatched a few on my hand and the color payoff seemed really good - and the colors are so pretty!  being short on funds, i wasn't able to buy any, but this weekend i'm thinking i should treat myself to at least one!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 9, 2007)

i just picked up illegal, secret service, narcotic and revolver today
theyre so gorgeous! and super silky!

i took pics of the swatches of them, but i cant find the cord for my camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ill post them prob tomorrow when i can find the cord!


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought yeyo would be more correct than yayo. Doesn't it come from Spanish llello? 

Anyway, Urban Decay has an interesting marketing scheme.


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh no....I think I have to have those purples


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess the liners aren't out yet?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 9, 2007)

No. They're not even online yet. Which leads me to this.....WTF is going on with the model's mouth on www.urbandecay.com? Her teeth are gapped and looked photoshopped..


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 9, 2007)

i also picked up naked and foxy today too. im so bad. ill definetly have every single one of the matte shadows by sunday hahahah!

im debating whether to depot these or not, since they have that cool gunmetal finish... what do you guys think?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol I just noticed that. She has a gap and I guess they just decided to leave it.

I wonder if that is shadow or liquid liner (the silver/gold lines)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 10, 2007)

top to bottom:
Foxy, Secret Service, Naked, Illegal, Narcotic, Revolver

Naked is so aptly named i feel, since its pretty much the color UDPP looks like out of the tube.

i really like Illegal, its like a nice dusty rose

Narcotic looks like MAC Turquatic minus the glitter.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 12, 2007)

ANND i got all the rest... except chronic, cause i totally forgot about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(perversion and yeyo are on the opposite boxes, whoops)





top to bottom: Purple Haze, Cult, Yeyo, Perversion, ABC Gum





all together now:
top - Foxy, ABC gum, Naked, Illegal, Secret Service, Revolver
bottom - Narcotic, Cult, Purple Haze, Perversion, Yeyo


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Aug 15, 2007)

I was kinda looking forward to the matte shadows, they seem very unoriginal especially with the newly released MAC PRO colors.  I do wonder about the texture.  But I'm still lemming none of these.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2007)

I really like the texture and color payoff. I only got Secret Service and Cult, but I was very pleased with them


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I really like the texture and color payoff. I only got Secret Service and Cult, but I was very pleased with them_

 
Yeah they're super silky!

Secret service is my new favorite crease shadow and liner and brow shader! I've been using it everyday haha


----------



## ViVaMac (Aug 16, 2007)

"im debating whether to depot these or not, since they have that cool gunmetal finish... what do you guys think?"

No, don't.  They are so cool now


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 28, 2007)

I played with the new liners today at Sephora. I can't decide what to get- they all look incredible. The perversion is a super incredible dark black, while Oil Slick is black but with some shimmer. all the colors are great and very true to life on the website. The blue is a little brighter though.

The Acid Rain look on the UD site is so spot on! Acid Rain is very bright light green, probably the only one I won't buy but someone else will like it I am sure.


----------



## nashoba95 (Aug 28, 2007)

*I haven't tried any urban decay but i am liking what i see, so i think i am gonna go out and buy some shadows and liners.  i'm a huge fan of colored liquid liners.  *wink*  i am so excited!!!*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 30, 2007)

anyone notice that the green "matte" shadow Chronic has a little green glitter? obviously not glittery by UD standards, but i definetly see some green speckles reflecting in there... hmmm...


----------



## ScarletTanager (Aug 31, 2007)

Beware, the liners are not very water-resistant.  I got Oil Slick and painted it on my hand, and it rubbed clean away with very minimal effort.  Pretty, though!  It reminds me of these "Zinc Black" Agnes B. liners I used to have.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 31, 2007)

I have Roach LL and it's beautiful.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 2, 2007)

I like the new matte e/s, some colors are very original for some matte!
But the eye liners??? Why are they good for ONLY 3 months?
What a shame?
Usually eye liner have stay good for 6 months once opened.
3 months is nothing considering the price... BOO!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Sep 3, 2007)

I just purchased the "Roach" liner.  It's gorgeous and it lasts all day long! I'm wondering if these matte colors are good for women of color.  I'm interested in trying some matte shadows.  I'm trying to find a professional look without abandoning my love for color.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 3, 2007)

I tried on Purple Haze today. It is now my HG purple. I need to buy it ASAP. The texture is perfect!


----------

